# Review Pharmacomstore Dbol & Test C



## paul7474 (Apr 8, 2017)

I wanted to post a review to Pharmacomestore dbol / Test C. Last month I tried out their stuff and it worked great. I started with 10mg a day, the next day 20, then 30. I kept with 30 throughout the entire 8 weeks while pinning 250mg of Cyp twice a week for 10 weeks. 

My diet was a lot cleaner over this time. Protein intake around 200g / day. Carbs, I lost count of but kept low. I stayed 100% away from alcohol throughout this time. 

As a first cycle, this was great. The only issues I had were gyno, which I handled with Nolva from another source. The Gyno kicked in after I hit about 10 lbs, six weeks into the cycle. The gyno however was simply tenderness, I was just being safe.

After the 8 weeks of dbol, I gained 15 lbs total, and after the 10 of Cyp I gained an additional 3lbs putting my first cycle total of 18lbs. I probably could have pushed myself harder, but there was a lot going on with my schedule that came up during this time that screwed me over. PCT Was Nolva & Clomid. 

That's all guys. Just wanted to share my first cycle experience with everyone.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 8, 2017)

It worked great huh????? How great? On a scale of 3- 467? So cool I think I'm gonna go buy their shit now.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Apr 8, 2017)

Nice first post. Im sure that everyone feels better about your review now.


----------



## paul7474 (Apr 8, 2017)

Bro it exceeds 467... it's like 777


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 8, 2017)

I feel alot better about that lab now..thanks paul


----------



## stonetag (Apr 8, 2017)

Wait a minute.....you said last month, and you're done with the cycle?

Edit #never****ingmind


----------



## ToolSteel (Apr 8, 2017)

Gotta love them 8 week months


----------



## TLift (May 16, 2017)

paul7474 said:


> I wanted to post a review to Pharmacomestore dbol / Test C. Last month I tried out their stuff and it worked great. I started with 10mg a day, the next day 20, then 30. I kept with 30 throughout the entire 8 weeks while pinning 250mg of Cyp twice a week for 10 weeks.
> 
> My diet was a lot cleaner over this time. Protein intake around 200g / day. Carbs, I lost count of but kept low. I stayed 100% away from alcohol throughout this time.
> 
> ...



I was unaware that they sold things like this online, looks legit.. very interesting!


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 16, 2017)

TLift said:


> I was unaware that they sold things like this online, looks legit.. very interesting!



The guys only substantive post is to plug a source. That's a shitty way of doing business as a source. Don't believe everything you see.


----------



## Thezilla (May 16, 2017)

You doing even sell or ship to the US???? What kind of bullshit is that!


----------



## Uncleguns (May 16, 2017)

Why do people do this? I just don't understand wtf they think is going to happen


----------



## knightmare999 (May 16, 2017)

"After the 8 weeks of dbol, I gained 15 lbs total, and after the 10 of Cyp I gained an additional 3lbs putting my first cycle total of 18lbs."

So...  18 week month?

"I kept with 30 throughout the entire 8 weeks while pinning 250mg of Cyp twice a week for 10 weeks. "

Oh, sorry.  Guess you could tell how much weight you gained from each while running them concurrently.   Silly me.


----------



## John Ziegler (May 16, 2017)

You gaining 18 pounds isnt impressive and doesnt mean shit.


----------



## Mythos (May 16, 2017)

Wow. even more shameless than usual.


----------



## John Ziegler (May 16, 2017)

Mythos said:


> Wow. even more shameless than usual.



Without pics or measirements running test and dbol 

That 18 pounds could be all fat and water is what im trying to say


----------



## Heybro (May 18, 2017)

I just joined here, I am a 15 year vet and a former NPC competitor, I miss the axio, British dragon days, the sites where you could get real Norma's and real organon sust, nothing will beat the American schering that was available, even the quality vet gear wasn't bad, now we have a million different ugls with total bunk or low dosed gear and a bunch of websites like e-roids with 1000's of fake reviews.
i wish I could find a place I could count on all the time, but I know that it's hit or miss with anything I get.


----------



## Mythos (May 18, 2017)

Zeigler said:


> Without pics or measirements running test and dbol
> 
> That 18 pounds could be all fat and water is what im trying to say



Oh no I was referring to the OP being a shill


----------

